

Java applet vs Flash for browser plugin? - rokhayakebe

Which would you recommend?
======
tlrobinson
Neither, if possible. What are you trying to do?

But definitely not Java. I guess that leaves Flash.

------
utnick
from your previous posts I'm assuming you want to do audio capture.

I looked at this problem before and here is what I found:

Java

Pros: Free, hosting is not a problem, plenty of java programmers and resources
in the world Cons: Java Sound is still fairly primitive and obtuse imo, u must
sign your applet to get permissions to record sound, users think java applets
are so 90s

Flash

Pros: Seems easy and straightforward, good interface, users like it better
than java Cons: Expensive. Flash comm server which you need is thousands of
dollars, hosting for it is also very expensive,

~~~
dbrush
As far as Flash goes there are a few open-source or free media servers out
there. Red 5 is probably the most popular. A couple of the startups that went
through Y Combinator have some experience with it. Justin.TV just went ahead
and wrote their own...

~~~
staunch
It says a lot about the state of open RTMP media servers that JustinTV's
choice to write their own was absolutely justified.

------
michaelneale
I have used flash with red5 with no issues (so far). I use the flex compiler.

------
gaurangpatel9
plz give me idea for free hosting red5 application..

